# Instagram Car Page



## Broken Tine (Apr 11, 2017)

I have had an Instagram car page for a few years.  I don't claim to know anything about photography but I do appreciate cars.  
I primarily use my Samsung Galaxy S6 and our family camera which is a Canon DSLR.
Sometimes I will edit the pictures before I post them and sometimes not.
I just thought I would share the link with you folks.
(That is easier than resizing and posting shots to the forum.)
Enjoy.

www.instagram.com/carsofthesouth


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 11, 2017)

Cool pics. That old milk truck is one that needs to be restored for sure. Lot's of nostalgia there.


----------



## Silver Britches (Apr 11, 2017)

Awesome pics! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## GAJoe (Apr 11, 2017)

Awesome collection! Thanks for sharin'!


----------



## Dr. Strangelove (Apr 11, 2017)

I liked that Bronco II, my family had one for years. I drove it through college.


----------

